# Rare Yellow Cedar Burl Emperor



## mrburls (Jun 23, 2010)

Here is yet another of the Emperor fountain pens I've been working on lately. A rare yellow cedar burl loaded with eyes on a Emperor kit. What a wonderful smell while turning this one. CA finish. I'm getting this finishing thing down pretty good now :biggrin: 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## philb (Jun 23, 2010)

Very nice!

Exceptional wood, fit and finish aren't bad either! Do you do these Mandrel-less?

PHIL


----------



## mrburls (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes, I use Johnny's bushings from the IAP here. They're the best :wink: 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 23, 2010)

Absolutely awesome.


----------



## johncrane (Jun 23, 2010)

Keith! 
That's a great kit and blank match up, and the out come is one beautiful looking pen.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jun 23, 2010)

very well done!!!!!!


----------



## TurnaPen (Jun 23, 2010)

Very Impressive Burl, just love it, wonderful work on the pen. Amos


----------



## fiferb (Jun 23, 2010)

That's a beauty! And it goes well with the Emperor, too!


----------



## Craftdiggity (Jun 23, 2010)

Keith, that is an exceptional pen.  Absolutely beautiful wood choice and great finish too.  I'd say you have the hang of it.


----------



## tim self (Jun 23, 2010)

Now I understand why it's rare!  Beautiful blank and it's been a while since I saw that many eyes on a burl.


----------



## CaptG (Jun 23, 2010)

Awesome looking pen.


----------



## turbowagon (Jun 23, 2010)

WOW!   Awesome pen and wood!


----------



## wizard (Jun 23, 2010)

WOW! Unique and Gorgeous !!


----------



## Bree (Jun 23, 2010)

Perfect high end pen.  Couldn't be better.
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## David Keller (Jun 23, 2010)

That's beautiful.  In fact, it's so nice that you couldn't sleep and had to post the photos at 3 o'clock in the morning.


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 23, 2010)

That is just down-right beautiful!!


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 23, 2010)

WOW!!!  WOW!!!  WOW!!!  WOW!!!


----------



## broitblat (Jun 24, 2010)

Beautiful blank and extraordinary pen.

  -Barry


----------



## skiprat (Jun 24, 2010)

Great pen and pretty nice pics too!!!:good::good:


----------



## Crashmph (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice blank for sure and you paired it with an excellent choice on the components.


----------



## creativewriting (Jun 24, 2010)

That burl and kit match perfect.  Great Job!


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 24, 2010)

Looks really great Keith.  You are doing a great job with your finishing and your photographs.


----------



## lwalden (Jun 24, 2010)

Two thumbs up, Keith!! Really like the look of that!!


----------



## PR_Princess (Jun 25, 2010)

*WOW*

Great finish and a downright gorgeous pen Keith!!!!


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 25, 2010)

"The eyes have it" , great job .


----------



## mrburls (Jun 25, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> Looks really great Keith. You are doing a great job with your finishing and your photographs.


 

Practice, pratice and more practice. Eventually you will find what works right for you. Doesn't happen overnight. 

Thanks for all the positive comments. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## latelearner (Jun 25, 2010)

That is absolutely beautiful. Fantastic job.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Jun 25, 2010)

Stunning!

Robin


----------



## Kaspar (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow, that is one busy burl.  Wonderful pen!  



mrburls said:


> Yes, I use Johnny's bushings from the IAP here. They're the best :wink:



Indeed they are.


----------



## Toni (Jun 26, 2010)

Gorgeous~Beautiful love it!!


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jun 26, 2010)

very nice Keith...I've never seen a cedar burl before..love it!  very 'high end'


----------



## Rangertrek (Jun 26, 2010)

I had not seen that wood before.  Exceptional.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jun 26, 2010)

that is a sweeeeeet blank, nice job


----------



## islandturner (Jun 26, 2010)

mrburls said:


> Here is yet another of the Emperor fountain pens I've been working on lately. A rare yellow cedar burl loaded with eyes on a Emperor kit. What a wonderful smell while turning this one.


 
An outstanding pen from an amazing blank. 

Yellow cedar burl is one of my favourite turning woods and I agree completely about the odor. I think yellow cedar is the most pleasantly scented wood of them all. I'll run the occassional piece through the planer, and save the shavings in ziptop bags for use in potpourrie (sp?) turnings.

Great job...!


----------



## JBCustomPens (Jul 2, 2010)

Speechless.


----------



## JBCustomPens (Jul 2, 2010)

Now that I've broken out of my trance, I would like to ask where you got that blank.


----------



## renowb (Jul 2, 2010)

Two thumbs up!


----------



## phillywood (Jul 2, 2010)

Well, Guys, you all have given two solid pages of compliment to my friend Keith here on his pen,and I agree with you 150%, but guess what not only I agree with you all, but also I've got to feel and hold and see this pen in person. It looks nothing close to what you can see in the picture. it weighs and looks and feels elegant. On the other hands, I am lucky that Keith has been kind enough to have me in his shop and show me his finishing techniques and therefore watch out when my pens get finally posted hererolleyes, because I have the pleasure of having a master teach me how to do them. :tongue::biggrin:
Of, course as you all say if no picture it hasn't happened, so do stand by until I flood the site with my pens. meanwhile I keep drooling over his pens til I get mine up( one of these days). 
In conclusion, Just sit back and watch my friend Keith put up more pen pic.s on the site, since I witnessed him making some awesome pens lately. Then you all may have to order new keyboards as you would seriously need them.


----------



## mrburls (Jul 2, 2010)

JBCustomPens said:


> Now that I've broken out of my trance, I would like to ask where you got that blank.


 

I bought a block of this stuff from a knife maker. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------

